# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Very Easy – Just a little FRENCH pronunciation help

## rockzmom

Hi... 
I would be VERY appreciative if someone (hopefully a native French speaker) would record for me the following French sentences: 
Non, Henri! 
Nous chantons bien, aussi. 
Attends, Pappa!  
Thanks so much   ::   rockzmom!

----------


## Zubr

It's not easy to pronounce isolated sentences, especially that short, and I didn't know which intonation to pick up but here is my attempt. Sorry for the poor quality of the recording.  http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=5cfc ... f6e8ebb871

----------


## rockzmom

> It's not easy to pronounce isolated sentences, especially that short, and I didn't know which intonation to pick up but here is my attempt. Sorry for the poor quality of the recording.

 Zubr, I had no idea.  ::  Thank you for making the recording. 
They are the opening lines for the girl Ngana, from the musical South Pacific and daughter needs to learn Ngana's lines and she wants to be certain she is saying them correctly. 
Here are the other lines that go with it if it changes anything:  *1st scene*
NGANA is the older sister of JEROME 
NGANA runs over to the pagoda and climbs up in the table and poses on it as if it were a stage. JEROME lifts his hands and solemnly conducts while they both sing Dites-Moi ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dp62QnnEfmw it has a long instrumental introduction) 
(HENRY,a servant, enters from house and scolds them)
HENRY: Allez-vous! Vite! Dans la maison!
NGANA: Non, Henri!
JEROME: (Mischievously delivering an ultimatum.) Moi, je reste ici!
HENRY: Oh, oui? Nous verrons bien...(He chases JEROME around the giggling NGANA)
(HENRY catches JEROME. He is not as angry as he pretends to be, but he grabs JEROME by the ear and leads him off squealing, followed by NGANA,who protests violently)
NGANA: Non, Henri...non...non!  *2nd scene*
EMILE: (Jerome and Ngana's father) Lipstick!...Three lumps of sugar in this little cup! (He laughs aloud, then resumes his humming and walks, almost dances, across the stage to the table in time to his own music. NGANA and JEROME enter from house and walk behind him across the stage, imitating his happy stride. As EMILE puts down the cup, the children join him, humming the same melody. He turns quickly and frowns down on them with mock sternness. They giggle) Eh bien!
JEROME: Bravo, Papa! (The children both applaud.)
EMILE: Merci, Monsieur!
NGANA: Nous chantons bien, aussi.
EMILE: All, Oui?
NGANA: Attends,Papa!
JEROME: (parroting NGANA) Attends, Papa! (He looks at NGANA for the signal to start the song. They sing...EMILE conducting them) 
They sing Dites Moi again.

----------


## Оля

> It's not easy to pronounce isolated sentences, especially that short, and I didn't know which intonation to pick up but here is my attempt. Sorry for the poor quality of the recording.  http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=5cfc ... f6e8ebb871

 Une belle voix  ::

----------

